# Embertone Releases LEONID BASS - and Solo Strings 25% Bundle Discount!



## Embertone (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello friends!

*LEONID BASS* was just released into the wild, and we’re thrilled!! 







This instrument is the culmination of what we’ve learned about solo string sampling to date… in other words, we think it’s pretty dang great. and so much FUN to play.

AUDIO DEMOS:


VIDEO WALKTHROUGH:


For more details, visit the Leonid Bass Product Page Here

*25% OFF - COMPLETE YOUR SOLO STRINGS SET*





Along with the release of this friendly bass, our INTIMATE STRINGS SOLO line is complete - yahoo! …and to celebrate we’re offering a special bundle deal. Current Embertone customers AND newcomers will benefit! 

(1) New Users: Go to THIS PAGE and purchase the bundle… that’s it!

(2) For those who already own at least one of the ISS products: Go to THIS PAGE and send us a quick message. We will prepare a discount code for you quickly!

That's all for now - We'll keep an eye on this thread in case there are any questions. Happy Friday!

-Alex
www.embertone.com


----------



## Patrick (Feb 26, 2016)

Congratulations on completing the strings section! Still very happy with my blakus and friedlander. 
Cheers!


----------



## cadenzajon (Feb 26, 2016)

Awesome! How long will the bundle sale be available for? And are these 16 or 24 bit?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 26, 2016)

Actually went through the whole video. Quite an impressive display of programming and concept. 

Too bad it's only bass. If the whole solo series was like this you would have gotten an order for all four from me on the spot. 

Please, please consider doing a whole series equally programmed. Having Vln, Vla, VC and DB all being able to dynamically change timbre in realtime would be sensational. You're really on to something here. 

.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 26, 2016)

I would have to agree with Jack's assessment. You can really tell there has been MANY lessons learned. Somehow you also captured a very USEFUL tone - player, mics used, instrument, - don't know. Maybe the answer is... "D" - all the above. Congrats on this release.


----------



## Embertone (Feb 26, 2016)

I appreciate the thoughtful responses!



cadenzajon said:


> Awesome! How long will the bundle sale be available for? And are these 16 or 24 bit?



This bundle is here to stay! We don't have plans to stop this deal.



Jack Weaver said:


> Too bad it's only bass. If the whole solo series was like this you would have gotten an order for all four from me on the spot.
> Please, please consider doing a whole series equally programmed. Having Vln, Vla, VC and DB all being able to dynamically change timbre in realtime would be sensational. You're really on to something here.



Maybe this is a little-known fact - but Friedlander Violin, Fischer Viola also have impressive timbre/bow position + dynamic control. Fischer has "real" dynamic morphing, and we're aiming to add that feature to Friedlander as well.

Like Rob mentioned, you can clearly see that we learned and improved things over time, but despite that the seamless tone control is there in all instruments except the cello. We're committed to updating EVERYTHING to bring them as close to the bass as possible - recording new samples when we can, and ESPECIALLY getting our Blakus Cello updated with Color Mode and deeper articulation possibilities. It's all slow going... but we're not ditching these instruments by any means


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the prompt reply. Looking forward to them!

.


----------



## brentm (Feb 26, 2016)

Anyone else getting bursts of static in ensemble mode from the fourth cello from the left (centre left cello)? In legato mode. Goes away when harmonics patch is activated.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Feb 26, 2016)

Gorgeous. It's on my list 8)


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 27, 2016)

Is there an obvious complete-my-bundle formula or discount per item owned?


----------



## shakuman (Feb 27, 2016)

brentm said:


> Anyone else getting bursts of static in ensemble mode from the fourth cello from the left (centre left cello)? In legato mode. Goes away when harmonics patch is activated.




+1..Same issue here!


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 27, 2016)

Now that, gentlemen, is a bass!


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 27, 2016)

Congrats! looks great!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Feb 27, 2016)

Embertone said:


> Along with the release of this friendly bass, our INTIMATE STRINGS SOLO line is complete


Congratulations!!!!!Can't wait to get that bass in my hands
By the way this means that Intimate Ensemble Strings are on the way??????


----------



## Embertone (Feb 27, 2016)

I'll look into the noise burst!

The bundle discount is simple btw- 25% off whatever is needed to complete the bundle.

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## alexdavis (Feb 27, 2016)

To those getting static in ensemble mode - would you be willing to send me some info to [email protected]?

• Version of Kontakt
• Which (or all) NKI is causing the issue
• What DAW are you using (or standalone mode)
• An audio example could help too. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## gwillimw (Feb 27, 2016)

This looks brilliant. This company sets such a high standard in sample quality, programming, demos, pricing, you name it. Congrats on the release!


----------



## resound (Feb 27, 2016)

This bass sounds amazing! I am a bass player myself so I usually don't need bass VI's, but I made an exception here


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 27, 2016)

Am I right in thinking this is circa 12gb for the bundle?


----------



## resound (Feb 27, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Am I right in thinking this is circa 12gb for the bundle?



It's about 29gb on my computer. The bundle comes with both mono and stereo versions of both the 16-bit and 24-bit instruments. So I'm guessing you could simply delete the ones you don't need to save space.


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 27, 2016)

resound said:


> It's about 29gb on my computer. The bundle comes with both mono and stereo versions of both the 16-bit and 24-bit instruments. So I'm guessing you could simply delete the ones you don't need to save space.


So the 16-bit would in my ball park, thanks.


----------



## brentm (Feb 27, 2016)

Issue resolved. Post removed.


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 27, 2016)

Is that Joe Pasquale trying to tune a crystal radio set?


----------



## brentm (Feb 27, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Is that Joe Pasquale trying to tune a crystal radio set?



I thought I might try it out on a death metal tune.


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 27, 2016)

@brentm 
This issue aside, I asume youare pleased with this lib?


----------



## brentm (Feb 27, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> @brentm
> This issue aside, I asume youare pleased with this lib?



I like they added harmonics patches and look forward to seeing those in their other solo strings, which I have. They are the only ones I have other than the ones in the Kontakt factory library, so I can't compare to other solo string libraries.

Really it's not such a big deal, the noise. It's only on the fourth bass, which you can disable and the noise is gone. Or use the 16 bit version.


----------



## Embertone (Feb 27, 2016)

brentm said:


> Noise bursts issue in Ensemble mode with:
> 
> Kontakt5 Version 3.1.0.4
> Studio 1 3.2 Pro
> 24 bit stereo and mono




That sounds awful! I'm looking into it now. Can you double check what version of Kontakt you're running? The patches provided shouldn't be able to load in anything below 5.4.3. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## brentm (Feb 27, 2016)

Sorry. Kontakt 5.5.1.451


----------



## Embertone (Feb 27, 2016)

PROBLEM FIXED. Everyone who has purchased Leonid Bass will be receiving an email within a few minutes with the repaired NKI files. Please email [email protected] if you don't get that update email.

Thanks to Brent for finding this issue!

-Alex


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 27, 2016)

Embertone said:


> This bundle is here to stay! We don't have plans to stop this deal.



Does that un-time-limited deal also apply for those who own some of the Intimate Strings and want to complete their bundle? I have the violin and cello, and would like to get the viola and bass, but money's going to be tight for a few months, so if I can hold out it would be great.


----------



## Mystic (Feb 28, 2016)

Embertone said:


> PROBLEM FIXED. Everyone who has purchased Leonid Bass will be receiving an email within a few minutes with the repaired NKI files. Please email [email protected] if you don't get that update email.
> 
> Thanks to Brent for finding this issue!
> 
> -Alex


Alex, I just bought it today and downloaded it so was the fix included with the files I got from the downloader?


----------



## DanielC (Feb 28, 2016)

Yay, so fun. Had the viola, this is definitely better. Seems more responsive, colour works better, less memory, dyn range knob is great – tried riding level or compressor before and didn’t real like, recording quality seems better to me (only a couple of finger board/ random clicky type sounds I find irritating noted so far). Thanks!


----------



## Embertone (Feb 28, 2016)

Mystic said:


> Alex, I just bought it today and downloaded it so was the fix included with the files I got from the downloader?



Yep!


----------



## ZeeCount (Feb 29, 2016)

Absolutely stunning product guys, best one in the string series yet I'd say! Quick question, is there any way to dynamically change the speed of the tremolo? If not, that would be a great addition to have. You could probably bind it to the same controller as the vibrato speed/vibrato amount, because I don't think there is vibrato on the tremolo patches.


----------



## Embertone (Feb 29, 2016)

FANTASTIC IDEA. Adding it to our idea list now . Thanks Zee!

-Alex


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 29, 2016)

This bass sounds good to my ears.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 29, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Does that un-time-limited deal also apply for those who own some of the Intimate Strings and want to complete their bundle? I have the violin and cello, and would like to get the viola and bass, but money's going to be tight for a few months, so if I can hold out it would be great.


Bump


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Feb 29, 2016)

Embertone said:


> Adding it to our idea list now
> 
> -Alex


I was thinking 
What about a humanizing script to place the bow randomly each time a note plays on a different spot throughout the colour spectrum?
Also what about a "progressive" tune in script for the ensembles. I checked it manually and it worked rather realistic, would be great if there was a kind of automatation for that.


----------



## Embertone (Mar 1, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Bump


Thought I had responded to this already, sorry- we don't plan on getting rid if this deal anytime soon!

amorph- great idea! The possibilities for scripting improvements are endless


----------



## Lode_Runner (Mar 1, 2016)

Embertone said:


> Thought I had responded to this already, sorry- we don't plan on getting rid if this deal anytime soon!


No worries. You responded to someone else's question earlier about whether the bundle deal is time limited, and then I wanted to clarify if your answer (that it isn't time limited) also applied to people wanting to complete a partially complete bundle, or if you just meant the 25% off bundle is here to stay. I'm all clear now. Thanks.


----------



## Phryq (Dec 3, 2016)

A question about the pizz! Length is neither controlled by CC or velocity (like with shorts) but is simply dependent on note length, with a release when the note is done? Or is it simply, 1 length for all pizz (this is what I'm hearing).

I'm having a problem with my pizz lines releases overlapping (which doesn't sound realistic).

I read hold down the slur KS (A -1 by default?) and also cc64 (the manual gives this as advice).

But what exactly are these two functions doing? Does cc64 do the same as A-1 ? (or should I hold A# -1, or both?)

Thanks!!


----------



## Phryq (Dec 4, 2016)

Also, I wonder if it would be possible to add something like "pluck noise reduction", the same as you have bow noise reduction, but for the pizz articulation.

I find (with all upright bass, not specific to leonid) that boxy thumping sound you get from the close-mic plucking... really isn't nice, especially with reverb added on top. Would it be possible to add onto the pizz?


----------

